# Sodastream gas refills



## Jollity (May 9, 2017)

Hello

Does anyone know of a place to get cheap Sodastream gas refills in the Tavira / Olhao / Moncarapacho area? Continente do exchange cylinders but they are very expensive.
Many thanks.

Lewis


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I've no idea how much Continente are charging but if you go to:

https://sodastream.pt/onde-comprar/

and enter your town, you will get a list of stores near you offering Sodastreams. Maybe one of those will be cheaper.

There are six in the Tavira / Olhao / Moncarapacho area.

I've never looked at the gas in Continente. Does the price that you're looking at include a deposit maybe? It's a different system to the one that I used decades ago back in the UK, so I have no idea how it works now or here. TBH I did look at a new machine in Continente, worked out the cost per litre and picked up my usual 1.5 litre bottles of gassed water at 26 cents. Way cheaper!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been getting mine at Continente


----------



## Jollity (May 9, 2017)

JohnBoy said:


> I've no idea how much Continente are charging but if you go to:
> 
> https://sodastream.pt/onde-comprar/
> 
> ...


Many thanks JohnBoy and Siobahnwf.Quick Reply

Unfortunately all refill / exchange outlets all charge the same (short and curlies). Somewhere I will track down a supply of CO2 gas in larger quantities and then, with the appropriate regulator, I'll be able to refill my own cylinder at a far more reasonable cost. Regarding the cheap 1.5 litre bottles, it's that last word that is the reason for this post!


----------



## nettie40castro (3 mo ago)

siobhanwf said:


> I have been getting mine at Continente


 Which Conintente? Although the website says you can get them at Continentie stores, I have not seen them in Beja or Guia.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nettie40castro said:


> Which Conintente? Although the website says you can get them at Continentie stores, I have not seen them in Beja or Guia.


Did you see when the above was posted?
2019!


----------

